# CSS Styles und Bootstrap



## port29 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele momentan etwas mit Bootstrap herum, vor allem möchte ich mal das responsive Design ausprobieren. Allerdings habe ich mit Bootstrap irgendwie ein Problem mit CSS. In der Regel programmiere ich so, dass ich das Framework ganz lasse. Ich kopiere also die zwei CSS Dateien + die JS Datei und alle Änderungen an den Stylesheets mache ich dann in einer anderen CSS Datei und überschreibe dann die Werte des Frameworks. 

Die CSS Files habe ich nun folgender Maßen eingebunden:

```
<link href="/assets/bootstrap.css?body=1" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="/assets/bootstrap-responsive.css?body=1" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="/assets/site.css?body=1" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
```

Zuerst wird bootstrap eingefügt, anschließend meine site.css Datei mit den Änderungen. Trotzdem überschreibt Bootstrap diese Änderungen mit seinen eigenen.




Kann mir da von euch jemand helfen?


----------



## PuReSteeL (12. Juni 2013)

Hi,

wahrscheinlich gibt es in der Bootstrap an entsprechender Stelle eine Vererbungshierarchie und in Deiner CSS-Datei definierst du vielleicht nur .navbar-inner. Das andere hat dann eine höhere Priorität. Um das aber ganz sicher zu sagen, müsste man hier beide Passagen mal sehen.

Ich wette aber, wenn du entweder !important an deine Anweisung dran hängst, oder es als Style Element direkt an das Element anfügst, wirst du die gewünschten Änderungen sehen (was du aber nur zum testen und nicht als eigentliche Lösung nehmen solltest).

Grüße
Heiko


----------

